# now ads and still do not know what enable push notifications are



## oldtruck (Feb 15, 2018)

as the title says
all i got was my 1st post moved with no answer
and now when i try to log on or even read ads are taking over my computer
making this site impossible to use


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

@Yungster can you provide some insight to address @oldtruck questions?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Download AdBlockPlus. It's free. Don't expect the mods or site administrators to recommend it. I've found the site unusable with out it.

From what I gather, 'push notifications' are alerts sent to your device (if your browser allows it) to notify you when there is a response to a thread you are following. You can go to your settings list and check which alerts you want to receive. But, even if you uncheck for the push notifications; you will still have to deal with the little banner every single time you log in. That sucker doesn't give up. 

Hope this helps (and, hope it's not out in left field).


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not sure what the different is between "alert" and "push" it the account settings preferences.

But you can turn "alert" and "push" on/off.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

oldtruck said:


> as the title says
> all i got was my 1st post moved with no answer
> and now when i try to log on or even read ads are taking over my computer
> making this site impossible to use


What post of yours was moved.. and what thread was to moved from and move to?

Are you running AdBlockerPlus? If so, are these ads getting through regardless of the blocker?


----------



## cp3o (Jun 2, 2018)

I replied to the original query saying that it seemed to mean that I now got notifications of likes etc.. 

What ads? (Yup - I run Adblock)


----------



## oldtruck (Feb 15, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> What post of yours was moved.. and what thread was to moved from and move to?
> 
> Are you running AdBlockerPlus? If so, are these ads getting through regardless of the blocker?


as told i went to preference page, turned off push notifications and i still getting asked all the time
do i still want them.

run an ad blocker? that is above my pay grade. i find doing updates on my PC and cell
to be a problem is that they change too many things.

though since my last post the ad problem seems to been greatly reduced. knock
on wood.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

It's not above your pay grade. Google AdBlockPlus. Make sure it's free. They ask if you want to download - yes. Follow a few directions. Done.

You can't get rid of the drop-down banner for the Enable Push nonsense. We're stuck every time we log in.


----------

